
Non-English speakers are taught crazy grammar rules you have never heard of - lkurtz
http://qz.com/773738/how-non-english-speakers-are-taught-this-crazy-english-grammar-rule-you-know-but-youve-never-heard-of/
======
billconan
I had my early English education in China, we were taught some weird English
grammar that I have never seen in the USA. I now think those are fake grammar
rules.

One example is, if you say "no + a noun". the noun has to be in its singular
form. I remember they actually tested this rule during exams.

I was shocked when I came to the U.S and saw the sign saying "no dogs allowed"
on a door.

~~~
Broken_Hippo
I think they might have gotten the rule mixed up. I'm pretty sure "no" is
_usually_ followed by a plural.

Yet "zero" is usually followed by a singular. English is really tricky
sometimes.

